# Phoenix Pharma AWESOME



## theboss05 (Feb 15, 2012)

Im experinced in anabolics.. Ive been running this stuff called phoenix pharma. this is my second cycle of it.. anyone heard of it??? Ive allready gained 20lbs of sust n tren n eq... They also sell superman orals? those seem to work freaking awesome too.  Idk if anyone else heard of them they are domestic.. got my package in 3days.. my boy hooked me up with their hushmail...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 15, 2012)

Can't discuss Sources here brother... Edit you post.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they are run by LE. Hope you like big hairy black men for evening romps in the jail yard....


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 15, 2012)

GTFO with this spam.


----------



## Pork Chop (Feb 15, 2012)

LOL

i bet you have already gained 23lbs of solid muscle in the first week.

i bet all injects are pain free, including the test prop and there water based products are awsome.

I bet they are the fastest shipper in the world and there customer service is perfect.

I bet there prices are the best. they are basically giving the shit away

LOL

Truth is this

you is phoenix pharma and wanted people to e-mail you or PM you asking for info on how to order from your place.  heheheehehehe

phoenix pharma  SUCKS

PAY your dues fucker!!!!!!!!!!!



FAILED!!!!


----------



## rage racing (Feb 15, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> LOL
> 
> i bet you have already gained 23lbs of solid muscle in the first week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 14, 2013)

Hmn... Pheonix Pharma is actually a legit source.  They're not public though.


----------

